# spouse ielts required for a 175 visa?



## pegleg (Feb 12, 2009)

Is an ielts test required for my spouse, even though I am the Principal applicant for the 175 visa?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes and no.. if u r ready to pay the second installment for english tuition then he doesnt need to take it or if u can prove his english is more thn functional (studied in english medium all his life) he can skip it but again, it is risky. what most people do is they give proof of him/her studying in english medium and that if they are still not satisfied, u are alright paying the second installment.

have u tried searching the forum? this was discussed a few days back..


----------



## KanSingh (Jul 26, 2009)

pegleg said:


> Is an ielts test required for my spouse, even though I am the Principal applicant for the 175 visa?


Hi Pegleg
I think IELTS for Secondary applicant is not mandatory PROVIDED you give evidence for Secondary applicant Functional English.
OR 
Pay second instalment visa application charge if you fail to provide any evidence.
Please follow the link to get your doubt clear or you can consult some MARA and MIA agent.
immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/175/eligibility-english-family.htm


----------



## bannie (Jul 28, 2009)

pegleg said:


> Is an ielts test required for my spouse, even though I am the Principal applicant for the 175 visa?


You must provide one of the following:

Your IELTS TRF Number to show you have a band score of at least four and a half (4.5) based on all four components. 
Important: If you are using an IELTS test to show functional English, it must be from a test sat no more than 12 months before making your application.

Evidence that you have a degree, diploma or trade qualification requiring at least two (2) years of full time study or training with all instruction conducted in English.

Evidence that you have completed at least one (1) year of full time study in Australia towards a degree or diploma qualification with all instruction conducted in English

Evidence that you have completed one of the following at an educational institution where all instruction was conducted in English:

- Your primary education and at least three (3) years of secondary education, or

- At least five (5) years of secondary education.


----------



## dr_hazouma (Jun 16, 2009)

bannie said:


> You must provide one of the following:
> 
> Your IELTS TRF Number to show you have a band score of at least four and a half (4.5) based on all four components.
> Important: If you are using an IELTS test to show functional English, it must be from a test sat no more than 12 months before making your application.
> ...


IELTS test results are valid for 24 not 12 months my dear


----------



## dr_hazouma (Jun 16, 2009)

bannie
you were right and i was wrong 
primary applicant is different than secondary applicant 
yes 12 months before the application


----------



## bannie (Jul 28, 2009)

dr_hazouma said:


> bannie
> you were right and i was wrong
> primary applicant is different than secondary applicant
> yes 12 months before the application


No worries mate


----------



## OutbackGirl (Aug 10, 2009)

*Hi there!*



pegleg said:


> Is an ielts test required for my spouse, even though I am the Principal applicant for the 175 visa?


No, your spouse does not need to do the IELTS exam, unless their skills form part of your application.

Good luck


----------



## pegleg (Feb 12, 2009)

OutbackGirl said:


> No, your spouse does not need to do the IELTS exam, unless their skills form part of your application.
> 
> Good luck



Thanks VERY much ALL for guidance!
My spouses skills are not part of my application.
We are also aiming @ Perth as I have alot of family there too. 
Also, is the second installment required or is it set fees for a 175 visa? :confused2:


----------



## bannie (Jul 28, 2009)

pegleg said:


> Thanks VERY much ALL for guidance!
> My spouses skills are not part of my application.
> We are also aiming @ Perth as I have alot of family there too.
> Also, is the second installment required or is it set fees for a 175 visa? :confused2:


If you don't demonstrate that your spouse has functional English you will have to pay the second instalment.


----------



## pegleg (Feb 12, 2009)

bannie said:


> If you don't demonstrate that your spouse has functional English you will have to pay the second instalment.


Thanks! We will demonstrate that she has the necessary english requirement


----------

